# Get me some booze!!



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Drank a beer. I didn't like the taste. I've also tried wine, and I found it better. I know there are more kinds of these beverages. Mind giving me some drinks I should look out for? 

Knowing your alcohol threshold is a good thing. For business meetings and the like. And no. I'm not using it as an excuse. lol

Answers are highly appreciated


Thanks!


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Since taste is completely subjective, I don't think asking people on the internet will help you much.
If you want to find out what kinds of alcoholic beverages you like, there is only one sure way: trial & error.

... once you turn 18 (the legal drinking age in the Phillippines), that is. :tongue:


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Nah. I could drink in my friends' debut anyway. Actually thought of that. You know just looking for a heads up or something.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Flavored Vodka and water


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Theology said:


> Flavored Vodka and water


Trying to get in shape for Fashion Week? :tongue:


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Trying to get in shape for Fashion Week? :tongue:


I have to be able to fit in my prom dress!


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Drank a beer. I didn't like the taste. I've also tried wine, and I found it better. I know there are more kinds of these beverages. Mind giving me some drinks I should look out for?
> Knowing your alcohol threshold is a good thing. For business meetings and the like. And no. I'm not using it as an excuse. lol


I drank my first beer when I was 13 lol, personally I think age restrictions are bullshit.
It was a miller. Got drunk with 1/2 a bottle :tongue: Now im a bit more resistant. roud:
I sometimes volunteer bartend at random parties because its fun.

Anyway, *Beer:*
Beer sucks IMO. I never really liked it, except when I was 13, and thought it was cool..
There are a lot of beers you cant judge them on just "one" but beer is a "must" drink when you go out, so you better find some version of it that you like. I personally prefer Belgian Beer.

*Wine:* You get about 3 of these, lets count champagne as one, which makes it 4. And then there are spiced, warm and sangrias, but lets just keep it simple ^^. I have very little knowledge on white/rosé/champagne partly because I dont like them. They go well with certain food, the text wont be long enough to go into that..
Soo, red wine!: 
You probably should start off simple stuff, 
Like Merlot, Cabernet, Shiraz, Malbec, Pinot, Sangiovese

My personal favourite would be a Chianti, a mix which has mostly Sangiovese, Canaiolo and Malvasia in it.

Each grape again has specific food but its too over-complicated to explain. Plus, most of it is meaningless, your top choice usually tends to go with whatever you want to drink it with ^^.

Moving on,
*Whiskey.*
Now this one is complex ^^.
Everyone.. EVERYONE hates whiskey at first. Its mostly an acquired taste.
Lets see, Scotch, Rye, Bourbon, Irish, etc..
The difference is almost unrecognizable at first, then you start hating some, and loving some.
My personal favourite is Dalmore.
Oh, never add ice to Scotch. If you want it watered down, add a teaspoon of melted ice/cold water.

Tequila:
Well this one is made from agave, most brands dont have agave fields to fit their production. Patron does. Stick with patron.
Oh, forgot to mention, tequila tastes horrible.

Vodka!: 
I'm still waiting on my glacier Vodka to come, anyways:
I loooove polish bison vodka. Żubrówka. 
You mostly get two styles when you begin drinking Vodka, I'll give some easily found brand names
1) easy on the throat like Stolichnaya
2) harsh but tasty like Absolute
You can go with either. you could have shots with pickles(1), or make cocktails(2).

Gin??
I hate gin.
Drink it with Safari. Thats the only time it tastes good .
No , I'm kidding some people love gin, I just dont like the taste.

Am I missing stuff?
Lets see,
Liquors:
Dont drink them by themselves, unless its:
Jägermeister
That stuff is awesome.

You can go a bit more exotic if you wish to.
There is Sake, which tastes weird ^^ that might be just me.
There is Raki/Ouzo Ouzo is just sweet raki and Raki is just horrible Ouzo.
You will hate them both, drink them by mixing with water, because they have %40 alcohol and %60 Anise
There is Absinthe. Absinthe is just coloured Raki with more alcohol. Like %20 Anise and %80 Alcohol.
There is Cannabis Absinthe, which is illegal. Tastes a little less horrible compared to its regular version.
There is Blueberry Cannabis Liquor, that tastes awesome, but yeah.. lets not go there...
There is Everclear. which is just alcohol. like ... just alcohol. And I think its illegal in the US, not sure.
Oh, Cognac. Stick with Courvoisier. Dont buy anything more expensive before you notice that you like it, dont buy anything cheaper either.

How could I forget martinis! :sad:
Lets see, Drink them with class, dry(meaning they'll put less vermouth in it) 3 olives with a little bit of olive juice. also known as a dirty martini. (note that the above gin definition does not apply to martinis, as martinis are awesome and they contain gin)

*Why is the Rum Gone?*
Well, dont drink rum. Mix it with stuff, I dont know, make a Mojito, never use granulated sugar, use brown sugar.
Rule no1 of making mojitos: DO NOT TELL PEOPLE YOU CAN MAKE MOJITOS.
You can do other simple stuff with rum if you wish to, not going into too much detail.

I probably forgot about 200 things, but then again I cant tell a lot in one singular post ^^

*OH I FORGOT THE MOST IMPORTANT PART!*

*Drink responsibly, *

and if you end up not drinking responsibly, like everyone usually does:dry:;
Mix aspirin, calcium, sodium bicarbonate(baking powder) and citric acid(lemon salt) in cold water and drink before sleeping.. or before passing out.
Or just take a seltzer.. 
Bloody Mary's are good with taking care of hangovers if you forgot to take your seltzer.
Or.. you can just get a mimosa with your breakfast, which will do the trick.

And
Drink quarter cup of olive oil before you drink heavily, that will protect the mucus levels in your stomach.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not yet done reading reply but I have to do this. Well somebody likes booze. haha


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

HOW CAN YOU KNOW SO MANY THINGS ABOUT ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES? teach me master! Is it alright to assume that every drink you've presented offers an after-taste?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Zeke said:


> HOW CAN YOU KNOW SO MANY THINGS ABOUT ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES? teach me master! Is it alright to assume that every drink you've presented offers an after-taste?


No that entirely depends on what the drink is.

I like drinking.. I sound like an alcoholic lol. I dont like blacking out on alcohol. But, its really fun to experiment with people on alcohol.
Anyway, I've had a highly experimental phase with alcohol when I was around 16-18, tasted quite a lot and learned quite a lot. With an ESFP and an ESTP friend we probably tested almost everything possible to find in my town. Then we started importing stuff in to test more. We dont really talk to each other any longer but we had quite a lot of fun, tons of adventures.

As you can see, drinking age regulations arent really forced in my country(Well.. the law says dont but the public understanding is that no one cares.).

The only way you can learn is by tasting. I can only guide you based on what you drank so far.

How old are you anyways?

As for the alcohol threshold I forgot to answer, That depends on the drink too. Actually.. the beverage and the person like, if it has high alcohol conc. it will obviously get you drunk faster. How you drink it, weather it has sugar in it or not, with what it was mixed etc. all affect your tolerance. No straws, No sugar, Dont mix different types of beverages and drink a cup of water between each glass, you can go a LONG while before anything happens to you.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

If you wanna have a taste experience like no other, get a Hoegaarden beer and lemon. I know you don't like beer much, but this might change your mind majorly. 

Oh. And Amaretto is amazing too. Especially with coffee. I'll drink anything apart from red wine. Hate it lol.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

My favourite is vodka. I drink that stuff straight all the time. I also like beer and wine, but I'm terrible when it comes to the latter. I always get shitfaced from drinking wine, and I'm not really sure why.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Wontlookdown said:


> If you wanna have a taste experience like no other, get a Hoegaarden beer and lemon. I know you don't like beer much, but this might change your mind majorly.


I dont like beer, and I like Hoegaarden.
This^ is good advice.



> Oh. And Amaretto is amazing too. Especially with coffee. I'll drink anything apart from red wine. Hate it lol.


This^ is bad advice :tongue:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I dont like beer, and I like Hoegaarden.
> This^ is good advice.
> 
> 
> This^ is bad advice :tongue:


Lol. Like Agelastos said, taste is subjective.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Wontlookdown said:


> Lol. Like Agelastos said, taste is subjective.


But.. but.. amaretto is horrible unless you like almond crust. :tongue: It also has a huge amount of cyanide in it *compared* to every other drink. :frustrating:
And red wine is awesome. 

Lol honestly how can you like bourbon and hate red wine! Outrageous! :kitteh:

And αγέλαστος means not to laugh in greek..


Joking aside: Yeah you should probably taste amaretto and decide for yourself.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Tzara said:


> But.. but.. amaretto is horrible unless you like almond crust. :tongue: It also has a huge amount of cyanide in it *compared* to every other drink. :frustrating:
> And red wine is awesome.
> 
> Lol honestly how can you like bourbon and hate red wine! Outrageous! :kitteh:
> ...


With coffee. And whipped cream. And grated chocolate.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

This is going to be a long list of drinks I have to taste. Care enough to decrease the burden? Somebody treat me! haha


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

How about a french 75 or 77?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Theology said:


> Flavored Vodka and water


Pansy. :tongue:

Here. Have some Tennessee bourbon.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

hammersklavier said:


> Pansy. :tongue:
> 
> Here. Have some Tennessee bourbon.
> 
> ...


Ta vodka tis in my blood


----------

